# The CronkHowler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I probably shouldn't even show this one to you guys. This one is very special to me. If you want it, it will cost you 60.00.























View attachment CronkHowler.wav


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice call Rich!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds good too !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Another beautiful howler!! I love to jump on this one.....but a gun is my next purchase.


---------------------------------
What? You are really gonna buy a gun? Wait a second, I am hyperventilating here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Another beautiful howler!! I love to jump on this one.....but a gun is my next purchase.


LOL I am holing out on posting some calls until you buy said firearm!

Awesome Rich! Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> LOL I am holing out on posting some calls until you buy said firearm!
> 
> Awesome Rich! Looks and sounds great!


------------------------------
Thanks Rick! Hey, do you think that the Stonegod will actually buy a real gun?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Should we start a pool ?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Should we start a pool ?


-----------------------------
I think maybe a new POLL is in order, you know a "Will the Stonegod really buy a gun" poll.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping for a POOL, betting on when he will actually "pull the trigger"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm up for a poll....SG you really need to get a gun just in case of rabid squirrel attacks on stand.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Darn ADHD kicks in...Beautiful call Rich ! Love the sound of your howlers.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Darn ADHD kicks in...Beautiful call Rich ! Love the sound of your howlers.


---------------------------------------------
Thank you sir. I am thinking that we should lighten up on poor StoneGod before he develops an anger attack.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think he is waiting for one of us to get so frustrated, that we will give him a gun! LOL

Stonegod, buy the howler and then go by a gun and ammo. It aint going to happen! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh geez I missed a lot already.... Yes Rich I do think he will get around to buying one someday... but despite our best efforts he is going to take a long as possible.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Ed we talked about my "plan" in several PMs and now that you've let the cat out of the bag it'll never work!!! Geeez now I really will have to buy a gun!!!......and I thought we were friends!!LOL If it's a $$$ type of pool......can I get in on that??LOL


 We better explain this better as I don't wanna see pics of you in a speedo and a ducky raft around your waist looking for a "pool" LMAO

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes please do Tom !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I don't wanna see pics of you in a speedo and a ducky raft around your waist looking for a "pool"
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Waaaaaaay







............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The above listed howler was sold this morning, and is on it's way to Montana.


----------

